# 1800petsupplies order



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Has anyone else ordered a cage or something from 1800petsupplies? I ordered it Tuesday and it still says its processing so I am guessing that means it hasn't shipped yet. Grrrr frustrating if you did order from the how long did it take for you to get it?


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I just checked the site and it says its been oversold temporarily. What?!? Seriously I have no idea when its gonna ship. Ugh frustrating gonna have to call I guess.


----------

